# Product for Plantation Shutters



## WallyB (Dec 31, 2013)

Getting ready to spray some plantation shutters, and my search for the best product only turned up one thread that discussed Sherwin Williams Kem Aqua Plus White WB Lacquer. I'm not experienced with lacquer, but maybe now's the time to learn. On the other hand, I'm interested in any recommendations for alternative products. The biggest concerns are the hardness of the finish, since the moving louvers will result in painted surfaces resting/rubbing against each other, and the UV yellowing since these will obviously be exposed to sunlight on a daily basis.

Any thoughts or experiences?

Acrylic enamel? Urethane fortified paints?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Short of lacquer I would go with Breakthrough. Plantation shutters can be a real PITA. The first set I did I used regular acrylic trim paint and that was a big mistake. 

Blocking resistance is critical obviously because of all the moving parts. Thin coats of BT, shot from multiple directions and positions has worked for me. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

